

Shen Language will be moving to a BSD license - michaelsbradley
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/qilang/e4-PcL2K2WQ

======
lomnakkus
Excellent, though I fear it might be a bit too late to seriously challenge
Clojure+core.typed and/or lesser degree Typed Racket. Of course Shen's type
system is much more powerful, but that's probably not going to drive adoption
as much as us typeful-programming weenies would like. Of course having
multiple implementations running on multiple underlying platforms could turn
out to be a killer feature...

------
current_call
This is good. The last time I downloaded an implementation it was broken. I
went to mess with the copy I already have after reading this and I keep
breaking the REPL.

~~~
michaelsbradley
The latest release of my fork of the Clojure port should work:

[https://github.com/michaelsbradleyjr/shen.clj/releases/lates...](https://github.com/michaelsbradleyjr/shen.clj/releases/latest)

At this point, it's just a tidied up release of the original author's work,
which stopped at Shen 8 (version 16 is the most recent). I should also note
that it doesn't seem to deal with tail calls properly in some situations, so
you could run into a stack overflow here and there.

Once Shen 17 is released and I've finished reading _The Book of Shen_ , I plan
to bring the Clojure port up to date.

